# Daughter uses diaper for convenience



## Chiarinaa (Apr 19, 2015)

Our 7 year old daughter still wears pampers at night as she wets the bed almost every night... We don't make a big fuss about it, neither does she, it is just the way it is and we're confident it will stop sooner or later sometime...
Anyways, yesterday we found out she sometimes pees in her diaper in the morning after waking up when she's still in bed - cause "she's too lazy to get up, take off the diaper and stuff and go on the toilet"... She also said it had already happened that she went into the diaper in the evening for the same reason...
I basically told her i didnt think this is a particularly good idea and told her to stop doing that immediately.
All she responded was "they're already wet from the night anyways so it doesnt really matter if i pee in them again..." - which left me without any good argument cause she's actually really got a point here... Cause she really wets them in her sleep almost every single night as i already wrote.. But i still dont like the idea if her just going into her diaper...

What should i do? Any advice? My husband just suggested to me to chill down and let it be as it is...
What do you think?


----------



## Letitia (Aug 27, 2009)

This may sound really odd, but if I already had on a diaper that already had urine in it and I didn't want to get out of bed, and I was SURE I wouldn't overflow the diaper, I'd probably do that too. Sounds like it's a separate thing from bedwetting while asleep, and in my mind it doesn't sound pathological. At least, I hope I'm not pathological!


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

My 5 year old does this, too. I don't like it, personally. I think it muddies the waters of whether or not it's okay to pee in her pants. In my DD's case, she still has many little accidents (not wet through, but a little in unders) due to not wanting to stop what she's doing to go potty. She doesn't have a very firm personal feeling about wetting herself, and I'm trying to establish that she should always pee in the potty if possible. I see her peeing in her pull-up as an extension of her preference to not use the potty. If your daughter is otherwise completely fine with her bathroom skills, I don't think I'd make a thing of it.


----------



## smiller (Apr 24, 2015)

I almost could have written this post myself, except that my daughter is 8. Maybe it's a little strange but it doesn't really bother me. Our only rules are that she has to go to bed in a dry diaper, and if she does wake up dry she should tell us. Otherwise we put her in a diaper, and she can't take it off and put it back on herself, so using it kind of seems fair.

When does she get her diaper on before bed? And do you make her go potty before putting it on? It seems like that might help a little, and is probably a good idea if she wets the bed anyway.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

I used pull-ups myself until I was about 7, and I specifically remember doing this regularly, and my mom being upset when she found out. I was truly baffled as to why it upset her. Needless to say, eventually I stopped needing the pull-ups and it became a nonissue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zhiyuamed (Apr 27, 2015)

she can't take it off and put it back on herself, so using it kind of seems fair.


----------



## RainCity253 (Mar 4, 2016)

smiller said:


> I almost could have written this post myself, except that my daughter is 8. Maybe it's a little strange but it doesn't really bother me. Our only rules are that she has to go to bed in a dry diaper, and if she does wake up dry she should tell us. Otherwise we put her in a diaper, and she can't take it off and put it back on herself, so using it kind of seems fair.
> 
> When does she get her diaper on before bed? And do you make her go potty before putting it on? It seems like that might help a little, and is probably a good idea if she wets the bed anyway.


Its crazy how lots of older kids still wet the bed (some even day wet too). Does your DD still wet & wear diapers at night? What kind does she wear?


----------



## RainCity253 (Mar 4, 2016)

Chiarinaa said:


> Our 7 year old daughter still wears pampers at night as she wets the bed almost every night... We don't make a big fuss about it, neither does she, it is just the way it is and we're confident it will stop sooner or later sometime...
> Anyways, yesterday we found out she sometimes pees in her diaper in the morning after waking up when she's still in bed - cause "she's too lazy to get up, take off the diaper and stuff and go on the toilet"... She also said it had already happened that she went into the diaper in the evening for the same reason...
> I basically told her i didnt think this is a particularly good idea and told her to stop doing that immediately.
> All she responded was "they're already wet from the night anyways so it doesnt really matter if i pee in them again..." - which left me without any good argument cause she's actually really got a point here... Cause she really wets them in her sleep almost every single night as i already wrote.. But i still dont like the idea if her just going into her diaper...
> ...


Hey Chiarinaa, does your daughter still wet?


----------

